# 2 trading books give away (Adelaide)



## acetrader (19 September 2009)

Hi,

Anyone in Adelaide and  interested in following 2 books please email or pm me. I want to give away to someone really need them.

*Beat The Odds in Forex Trading*
by igor toshchakov
Published by Wiley Trading






*Long/Short Market Dynamics*
by Clive M. Corcoran
Published by Wiley Trading



Good luck!


----------



## Chief Wigam (19 September 2009)

That's a very generous offer. If you are willing to give the forex one away, I would be happy to read it. But I'm based in Melbourne. May be if you can't get much interest in Adelaide, you could consider me! I would like to get into forex. Many thanks.


----------



## acetrader (19 September 2009)

Comeon Adelaide boys and girls, don't be shy. They are very good books and in excellent condition (almost new). Just buy me a cup of coffee I can show you something more interesting. 

No. I don't lose confidence. Actually Im trading for living everyday.

No. They are good books. They just don't fit my style.

The  second book is about the quantitified trading if you have an engineering background or like to study the computational trading method, it definitely helps.

I'll leave Adelaide by flight on 23 Sep. So  be quick.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 September 2009)

A very generous offer mate.

Is anyone who trades still living in Adelaide apart from tech/a who could probably write a book anyway.

Adelaide ? thats in South australia isn;t it, to the west of Mt.Gambier.

Best Cricket Oval in OZ. Seen more sixes there than anywhere else in the world.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (19 September 2009)

geeez cant even givem away !! whats wrong with you south australians 

if i wasnt allergic to that godforsaken place i,d grab them in a flash 

tell ya what i can do ace ..........

if you willing to fly me over and buy me dinner and a lapdance i,ll put up with my allergys and take both books off your hands 

yours sincerely

a.nun


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 September 2009)

I'll take em mate and pay the postage.

Do you have Australia Post in Adelaide?

gg


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (19 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I'll take em mate and pay the postage.
> 
> Do you have Australia Post in Adelaide?
> 
> gg




Na ay, Australia Post is just in Townsville, hence the Australia Post part ay. 

I'll take em, just to annoy GG. :

Seriously though, why are you giving them away? They might come in handy down the track as something to refer to for you, always find something new each time you read the same book again.


----------



## nunthewiser (19 September 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Seriously though, why are you giving them away?  .




They come with steak knives?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (19 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> They come with steak knives?




Ah bugger, I was after the snuggie.  They're all yours then.


----------



## nunthewiser (19 September 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Ah bugger, I was after the snuggie.  They're all yours then.





LOL .......ya never know your luck ..he might have one as "the something more intresting " part

let us know how you go if you go have a coffee


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 September 2009)

To be fair, to everyone, but especially to me, I think I made the most definitive claim on them.

Then I don't live in whatsiname PommyGermannearthesea , Adelaide , so an Adelaide person, burgher or gintleman or woman can claim them.

My reason for querying Aus Post in Adelaide was that I thought most of the population either worked for or were recipients of Centrelink.

gg


----------



## acetrader (19 September 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Seriously though, why are you giving them away?




It's really interesting, I think I should attach price tags on them. I'm leaving Ad and need to reduce some baggage weight and leave those book to someone really need them.

The first one is quite good, I read it several times. Now I have past that phase. Some of its ideas has come into my own trading system. And my system works well for me so I don't need it any more. It sits on my book shelf for about 2 years, why not help others? 

The second one is all about statistics and computational trading. It does not fit my trading style and I think it may help someone else. 

Maybe the more you give, the more you get who knows?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (19 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> To be fair, to everyone, but especially to me, I think I made the most definitive claim on them.
> 
> Then I don't live in whatsiname PommyGermannearthesea , Adelaide , so an Adelaide person, burgher or gintleman or woman can claim them.
> 
> ...




Its OK GG, they are yours. Happy reading.


----------



## nunthewiser (19 September 2009)

told ya there was gunna be steak knives


wait theres more........................


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (19 September 2009)

acetrader said:


> It's really interesting, I think I should attach price tags on them. I'm leaving Ad and need to reduce some baggage weight and leave those book to someone really need them.
> 
> The first one is quite good, I read it several times. Now I have past that phase. Some of its ideas has come into my own trading system. And my system works well for me so I don't need it any more. It sits on my book shelf for about 2 years, why not help others?
> 
> ...




Fair enough ace, hadn't realised you had read it several times being almost new. 

All the best with the move


----------



## acetrader (19 September 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Fair enough ace, hadn't realised you had read it several times being almost new.




I just read it not ate it. And both with hard cover so it's hard to read in casual way.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 September 2009)

acetrader said:


> I just read it not ate it. And both with hard cover so it's hard to read in casual way.




OK Mail it then

Garpal Gumnut AC DC DDT AM FM BBC NOTABC DD 
Garpalmansion
PO BOX 1
Townsville 4800

Don't put a stamp on

I'll pay the postage.

gg


----------



## acetrader (19 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> he might have one as "the something more intresting " part




nun, I know you are cute.


----------



## acetrader (19 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> OK Mail it then
> 
> Garpal Gumnut AC DC DDT AM FM BBC NOTABC DD
> Garpalmansion
> ...




Let me try live person first. if not enough interest I can do P O box.


----------



## nunthewiser (19 September 2009)

acetrader said:


> nun, I know you are cute.




it is true 

you have obviously seen my mugshot

so dinner and a lapdance still on then ?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 September 2009)

acetrader said:


> Let me try live person first. if not enough interest I can do P O box.




I'm live mate.

Send it and I'll let asf know you're for real.

gg


----------



## weird (20 September 2009)

I will accept the books, contact me via ASF, for payment of postage cost to Sydney, etc. 

Discussion will be done privately.

Cheers.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 September 2009)

weird said:


> I will accept the books, contact me via ASF, for payment of postage cost to Sydney, etc.
> 
> Discussion will be done privately.
> 
> Cheers.




weird, I've met blokes like you who try and buy things after the auctioneers hammer falls.

"will accept the books"  what a favour.

I'll send you some of guppy and bedfords crap for nothing if you pm me.

and I'll pay the postage

jeez some people.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (20 September 2009)

dunno what you guys are on about , neither of you got a chance of the books 

im the cute one........... i,ll pass them on after i finish reading them 

i will take all bids now


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> dunno what you guys are on about , neither of you got a chance of the books
> 
> im the cute one........... i,ll pass them on after i finish reading them
> 
> i will take all bids now




It sounds like a snot fair.

Don't ever trust anyone from south of the Tweed River.

A Queenslander would never do this.

Mongrels.

gg


----------



## manuelg (21 September 2009)

If you really want them GG, then all yours.  If not, i'm living in Adelaide (until i can get out of it ) and happy to take them.  The second one interests me more, since i don't trade forex and have no plans to trade it anytime soon.


----------



## acetrader (23 September 2009)

I gave books to a local guy here yesterday. So thanks for your attention. I have to go for my flight see you!


----------

